# Advanced M-School



## Rubber Ducky (Feb 27, 2004)

Any 2010 dates yet? All VIR? tks.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in posting. They've been keeping me busy 

So far, the only Advanced M School dates that have been released are at Lowe's Motorspeedway in Charlotte, NC. The start dates for these programs are Feb. 28th & March 2nd.

I don't know why the Advance M School calendar is giving an error currently online, but I've reported the problem.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------

